# question on size?



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

i know that i should run 2in on the hot side and 2.5in on the cold side but...i was just going to get a universal and fab it myself. so since i dont want to buy 2 kits i was either going to go with 2 or 2.5 in all the way around which would better, would their even be a difference?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Ineedmoney$ said:


> i know that i should run 2in on the hot side and 2.5in on the cold side but...i was just going to get a universal and fab it myself. so since i dont want to buy 2 kits i was either going to go with 2 or 2.5 in all the way around which would better, would their even be a difference?


Either is fine really but you will need to go 2.5" at the throttle body unless you use a transition coupler...


----------

